# Bubbles in yesterday’s canned peaches



## Linda Lou2 (May 4, 2020)

Hi! I pressure canned some peaches yesterday and noticed today when putting them away that all of them have bubbles. Will this affect their safety? All of them sealed well.
Also, did notice some small siphoning that went on during processing. The canning water had a slight peach color. I left a 1/2 inch head space. Would it be ok to leave a larger head space than the directions say?
Another thing, my peaches lost a lot of volume, thought I had packed them well. Almost half of the cans are now juice. 
Thanks! Lou2


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

Not sure about the bubbles, but I've always run into some seepage while processing. If the recipe calls for 1/2 inch headspace, stick with that.

Pressure or water bath?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

She said pressure.


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> She said pressure.


Yep she did, missed that. Brain is not functioning today.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

What little I understand says.... There is a significant amount of air trapped in the cells of the fruit.. When canned the cell walls break down to release the air.. 

I would give a jar a gently shake to break the surface tension of the bubbles and see if they disappear..


----------

